# Weird Worlds: Return To Infinite Space



## Foxbat (Dec 6, 2005)

This is an addictive little game. It's the kind of thing you can play in 30 minutes, and is in a different randomly generated universe every time you play it. The graphics are nothing fancy but it's cheap and good fun. What more can be said? 

Available at www.ShrapnelGames.com


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 6, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> The graphics are nothing fancy but it's cheap and good fun. What more can be said?


UM..well how about a free copy?...

Looks like we're the only ones currently aboard the good ship S.S. Chronicles..


----------

